# Lowrider R/C's



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Sup Now Ive been Wanting To Get One Of these But DOnt Know Where TO get For A Good Price. Now My Man Noe Been Helping Me Try To Find One Cheap. So I need Your Guys Help Too. Post the Link To Where YOu think Is A good Deal For them Thanks


Lil-Nme


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

Why Do You Typ Like This??


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 18 2005, 03:07 PM
> *Sup Now Ive been Wanting To Get One Of these But DOnt Know Where TO get For A Good Price. Now My Man Noe Been Helping Me Try To Find One Cheap. So I need Your Guys Help Too. Post the Link To Where YOu think Is A good Deal For them Thanks
> Lil-Nme
> [snapback]3155275[/snapback]​*



i'll find you one kid :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@May 18 2005, 03:08 PM
> *Why Do You Typ Like This??
> [snapback]3155284[/snapback]​*



hahahaha

i didn't notice that, must have taken a long time to do that


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

Yo Man, Maybe U Can Go 2 Walmart Or Somethin?


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol Naw Its Just A Bad Habbit


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

I Looked On There SIte And Didnt Find One


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

I Wish i Could Stop Typeing Like this It Goes Like This Sometimes "LOwrider"


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've only seen two colors, the pink and the beige, does it matter which one?


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Not Really I Like Both But I Want It To be 1/18 If I had To Pic One i would Say The Pink or Purple I dont Know The Color


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

www.lowriderhobbys.com


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

It Dont Work For Me?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's pink


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol Ok


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

Proper Gangster


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I seen them at Walmart too, not on the site


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Ill Try To Call Walmart And See


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'm sure walmart has the best price. i can get you one for 40 bucks if you can't find em anywhere.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Na thats Ok Noe Lokkin For One And Will Sell It $24 Shipped


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 18 2005, 05:57 PM
> *Na thats Ok Noe Lokkin For One And Will Sell It $24 Shipped
> [snapback]3155915[/snapback]​*


that's how much the 1/25 scale ones are. 

on ebay the 1/18's are 45 shipped. and the 1/24's are 35 shipped


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

He Said A 1/18


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

honestly i don't know what size, but there are 2 sizes and it's the biggger one. i thnk the one i found was on clearance cause it was only $18. i went to walmart yesterday and couldn't find one. i'll keep searching though


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Wal mart should have more then just pink and beige. I picked up a blue one yesterday and picked up a purple on about two months ago.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

in 1:18, all I've seen is the Biege


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Na They Have A Pink One It's Actually Pretty Tight Lookin. Um Noe You Find Any More? I Called Walmart And they Said They Do Have Them But I forgot To Tell Them If They Had The Rc Ones. Im Gonna Go there Tomorrow.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

I Dont Know Which Is Better The pink Or Brownish One. I Like the Pink But The Brown One As Some Tight Graphics.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 21 2005, 12:30 PM
> *I Dont Know Which Is Better The pink Or Brownish One. I Like the Pink But The Brown One As Some Tight Graphics.
> [snapback]3166980[/snapback]​*


just paint em however


btw, the pink one is kinda gay :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Performance wise it's all same, same...


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

So I Called Walmart Went Over And They Said They Thought I Said Homie Hoppers. i Was Like You Retards I said Rolling Hoppers Not Homie Hoppers. i Was Pissed So i ended Up Buying This West Coast Chopper With Hydros And It Dont Even Worth Saying It Gots Hydros. They Probally Got Some Vibrating Thing In There I MeanIt Dont Go Up 1/4 In The Air. It Dont Even Go In the Air. I Just Wasted $20


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol Went To My Lil Brothers Graduation For The 5th Grade And Got $20 Bucks For Some Reason. My Aunt Gave It To Me.I Love My Aunt Lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i went to 2 different wal-marts and didn't find any


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Walmats Retarded


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

so is your punctuation.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

So Is Your Bike. Why You Think You Keep Doing It Over And Over Again Cause Not Alot Of People Like It.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

So Is Your Momma. Maybe I Keep Doing It Because I Havent Found Something I Like Yet. :uh:


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

So Is Your Wanna Be Gangsta Ass. You Were Dressed In Some Damn Scrubs Last Time I Saw YOur Pics. Know Wonder YOu Couldnt Hit that Old Avatar Girl.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

wtf.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

OK Last Time I Went To The Mall I Saw Some Homie Hoppers At Spencers. Im Going To The Movie Which Is In the Mall So I Think Illl Go Take A look It There And See if They Still
Have Them


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

they are shit anyway


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Would You Plz Shut The hell Up And Stop Ruining The Topic Damn All I Wanted To Ask Is Where To Buy These And Turned In To A Damn Argument. Just STFU


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

shit shit shit.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok Lets Get This Back on Track And Forget Just Chrome Should I Buy One Or Not?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 18 2005, 05:54 PM
> *i'm sure walmart has the best price.  i can get you one for 40 bucks if you can't find em anywhere.
> [snapback]3155898[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 26 2005, 11:53 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3186310[/snapback]​*


fuck yeah, people just dont read what's in front of them :uh:


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

I Know But Noe Can get Me One For $24 Shipped


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 26 2005, 07:18 PM
> *I Know But Noe Can get Me One For $24 Shipped
> [snapback]3187728[/snapback]​*


apparently he can't :dunno:


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Yea But If He Does And I Bought It From You I Just Lost $16


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 26 2005, 08:21 PM
> *Yea But If He Does And I Bought It From You I Just Lost $16
> [snapback]3187975[/snapback]​*


well happy hunting then :wave: i'm gonna go play with mine!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol DOnt Rub It In


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

35 shipped

http://www.ehobbies.com/lnd73201.html


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

How Fast Does It Ship?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 26 2005, 08:38 PM
> *How Fast Does It Ship?
> [snapback]3188057[/snapback]​*


UPS ground i imagine...3-5 days.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 26 2005, 06:24 PM
> *well happy hunting then  :wave:  i'm gonna go play with mine!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187989[/snapback]​*


Right on! hehehe... :biggrin: this debat takes a bit long...


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

yo 1ofaknd, how much can you get me one for?


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=179229


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=179229 Whats This?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 26 2005, 07:19 PM
> *apparently he can't :dunno:
> [snapback]3187967[/snapback]​*


i just said i seen them for about $16. that's how much the pink one i posted was. like i said earlier, they might have been on clearance at the time cause i haven't seen any more lately


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Where Was That


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

at walmart


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Did You Buy It?


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Man Noe My Walmart dont carry it lol whys does yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jk Lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 27 2005, 11:08 AM
> *Did You Buy It?
> [snapback]3190193[/snapback]​*


no, that was back in january


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

oh ok Should I Just BUy One For $35 Shipped


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol I Think im Just Gonna Buy One For 35


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

if you had any brains you'd have one by now.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 27 2005, 11:44 AM
> *i just said i seen them for about $16.  that's how much the pink one i posted was.  like i said earlier, they might have been on clearance at the time cause i haven't seen any more lately
> [snapback]3190094[/snapback]​*


well you kept saying you can't fine one here...don't see them there....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 27 2005, 06:45 AM
> *yo 1ofaknd, how much can you get me one for?
> [snapback]3189139[/snapback]​*


26 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 27 2005, 02:04 PM
> *26 shipped  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3191331[/snapback]​*


i'll get intouch soon  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 27 2005, 04:09 PM
> *i'll get intouch soon  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3191363[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 27 2005, 02:10 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3191372[/snapback]​*


what's funny?


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

1ofakind Why $26 For Him $40 For Me?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 27 2005, 05:45 PM
> *1ofakind Why $26 For Him $40 For Me?
> [snapback]3191771[/snapback]​*


you totally missed that one didn't you?? lmao


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

just bought one at walmart for 25


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i found one at a novelty store for $35, i thought that was too much though, they also had the smaller ones for $25


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's one on ebay for total of $34


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=6958119091


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

i think ill buy that i dunno what to do i also saw this


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 31 2005, 01:26 PM
> *i think ill buy that i dunno what to do i also saw this
> [snapback]3205032[/snapback]​*


you're hopeless.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

i thought i would buy that belt cause its kinda cool say whatever you want


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

that belt is fucking gay, you'd look like a gangsta nerd.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

belt!? i thought it was a clock


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

I Aint No Gangbanger Tho I dont Care What Ppl Think Of Me I Dont Care If they Even Say Im Gay Cause Theres A Differnts Between The Truth And What Ppl Say.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 31 2005, 03:17 PM
> *I Aint No Gangbanger Tho I dont Care What Ppl Think Of Me I Dont Care If they Even Say Im Gay Cause Theres A Differnts Between The Truth And What Ppl Say.
> [snapback]3205279[/snapback]​*


YEP


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 31 2005, 02:17 PM
> *I Aint No Gangbanger Tho I dont Care What Ppl Think Of Me I Dont Care If they Even Say Im Gay Cause Theres A Differnts Between The Truth And What Ppl Say.
> [snapback]3205279[/snapback]​*


ok, ''gayboy''.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

See I Know I Aint Gay And You Can Say Whatever You Want But Ive Seen You In those Gay Doctor Scrubs


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 31 2005, 03:28 PM
> *See I Know I Aint Gay And You Can Say Whatever You Want But Ive Seen You In those Gay Doctor Scrubs
> [snapback]3205320[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 31 2005, 02:28 PM
> *See I Know I Aint Gay And You Can Say Whatever You Want But Ive Seen You In those Gay Doctor Scrubs
> [snapback]3205320[/snapback]​*


alright gay.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Naw Noe Its An Led Belt Buckle Its Like Those Movie Thearter Thing That Move And Say Words I dunno?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

that's fucking gay.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh And You Not Lets Think In The Past Hmmmmm


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh And You Not Lets Think In The Past Hmmmmm


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh And You Not Lets Think In The Past Hmmmmm


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh And You Not Lets Think In The Past Hmmmmm


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

look, i can stand up too :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i guess you could always make your belt buckle say "homie hopper" on it


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

lol why did i post 4 time oh wait cause i thought it didnt load but it came up i guess


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 31 2005, 05:11 PM
> *i guess you could always make your belt buckle say "homie hopper" on it
> [snapback]3205965[/snapback]​*


''kool''


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

SO Im Buying Both I Just GOt More Money


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

ok, some one help my dumb ass out, 

whats the difference between a "Hommie Hopper" and a "Rolling Hopper"? wich is better? i went to my Wal-Mart and they sell 1/8 Hommie Hoppers for like $22, but do they really hop? or do they just go up n down a little? a d are Hommie Hoppers connected to the remote control? i wanted to find one kinda like this...


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Rolling Hopper Is The One In The Pic Its A Remote Control Cars It Hops front turns left and right and can revarse and drive forward. Homie Hoppers Just Have Hydros but some can pancake lift rear and front others can 3 wheel and side to side


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

it says right on the box that they are radio controlled.


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme+Jun 2 2005, 09:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? i couldnt find it :dunno:


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

I dont pay attention to the box lol


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

that must be why you can't find one.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dice1649_@Jun 2 2005, 11:45 AM
> *thanks man
> really? i couldnt find it :dunno:
> [snapback]3213871[/snapback]​*


please tell me your joking :uh:


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

the ones at my wal-mart were in different boxes, i noticed it in the pic.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dice1649_@Jun 2 2005, 12:27 PM
> *the ones at my wal-mart were in different boxes, i noticed it in the pic.
> [snapback]3214032[/snapback]​*


probably these...NOT the same thing


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

yeah! thats exactealy what i saw, whats the difference?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dice1649_@Jun 2 2005, 12:35 PM
> *yeah! thats exactealy what i saw, whats the difference?
> [snapback]3214067[/snapback]​*


the lindberg homie hoppers are not radio controlled..and they don't hop, or drive, or steer. they just have two buttons..front and back. and they just sorta spaz out, don't actually hop. very LAME. also they are 1/24 scale which is regular model size

the rolling hoppers are 1/18th scale (BIG) and are radio controlled, drive, steer, hop..all the good stuff.


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

aw, damn, well thanks for tellin me, i was gonna go out n buy that same thing in an hour! lol, well, then i guess im looking for a *Rolling Hopper*, anybody know were to get one, or wanna sell one to me?


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

At A Store Wal-mart Used Too I Really Dont Know Im Looking For ONe


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Hobby Lobby Has Them At346 N. Casaloma Drive 9:00 am to 8:00 pm Grand Chute (920) 739-3220 



2380 East Mason Street 9:00 am to 8:00 pm Green Bay (920) 406-0860 



5914 75th Street Opened May 2, 2005!
9:00 am to 8:00 pm Kenosha (262) 697-4102 



2347 W. Broadway 9:00 am to 8:00 pm Monona (608) 222-7466 



9408 Highway 16 9:00 am to 8:00 pm Onalaska (608) 779-5087 



1118 South Koeller 9:00 am to 8:00 pm Oshkosh (920) 426-5377 



5415 Washington Avenue 9:00 am to 8:00 pm Racine (262) 633-0562 



3347 Kohler Drive 9:00 am to 8:00 pm Sheboygan (920) 453-9416 



1800 S. Main St. 9:00 am to 8:00 pm West Bend (262) 306-0495


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i had one of those spaz ones lol....it sucked....i cut it up a bit and made it do 3's and then it broke after that haha so i cut the wire off and glued it on 3's.....and i wana paint it up


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Performance wise...check this link with the video presentation:
Urban Nation videoclip

The 1/18th's are cool but can be a lot cooler when they lift the rear.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

they make a 1:25 R/C hopper too, a 64 and a 63, basically smaller versions of the 1:18. There's also a super cheesy 1:25 Patriot hopper or something that's R/C, but only goes forward and reverse turn along with a lame "hop" that doesn't get off the ground.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i saw that patriot hopper at the local hobby lobby


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 2 2005, 01:12 PM
> *Performance wise...check this link with the video presentation:
> Urban Nation videoclip
> 
> ...


the link didnt work for me?

yesterday, i was at Wal-Mart, and i found a Homie Hopper like this, and it was only $26, so i bought it, and yeah, it hops, but the back wheel is so low, that it hits the bumper after two or three bounces. (that kinda sucked) but i was wondering, is there a Rolling Hopper that can do EVERYTHING? like, it has 6+ swiches? so i could raise the back and hop the front, and hit the 3's? but it cold still drive forward, back, and turn? that'd be cool. does and one know were i could get one like this?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dice1649_@Jun 3 2005, 08:31 AM
> *the link didnt work for me?
> 
> yesterday, i was at Wal-Mart, and i found a Homie Hopper like this, and it was only $26, so i bought it, and yeah, it hops, but the back wheel is so low, that it hits the bumper after two or three bounces. (that kinda sucked) but i was wondering, is there a Rolling Hopper that can do EVERYTHING? like, it has 6+ swiches? so i could raise the back and hop the front, and hit the 3's? but it cold still drive forward, back, and turn? that'd be cool. does and one know were i could get one like this?
> [snapback]3218917[/snapback]​*


Indeed I posted the wrong link...here's the correct one:Urban Nation video page

If such a RC car as you describe exsist don't you think anyone would talk abvout that one? There's no such RC lowrider on te market and don't ask me why. I made one with those features using the Radio Shack RC lowrider









I can make a Hopperkit for those cars with a newly formed front end, armsetup, battery compartment and RC controled switching between hopping and dancing for around $60. When enough people are interested I can start working putting the kit together.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Man I Would Give My Left One For That Beswitch Lol


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 3 2005, 08:43 AM
> *Indeed I posted the wrong link...here's the correct one:Urban Nation video page
> 
> If such a RC car as you describe exsist don't you think anyone would talk abvout that one? There's no such RC lowrider on te market and don't ask me why. I made one with those features using the Radio Shack RC lowrider
> ...


I got my paypal account ready J, when you say go, I'll press send!!!


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Hu What You TalinAbout Bigpoppa


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@Jun 3 2005, 01:02 PM
> *Hu What You TalinAbout Bigpoppa
> [snapback]3219888[/snapback]​*


shut the fuck up.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

OK Ill Just Egnore You


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@Jun 3 2005, 01:04 PM
> *OK Ill Just Egnore You
> [snapback]3219894[/snapback]​*


ok i'll just type better than you :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Does It Matter Just Go Post Some More Gay Pics Of Your Bike Becuase I Know Theres SOmething New On It Or New Paint Every Single Day So Go Redo Your Bike For The 7th Time Go Eat Go to Sleep Wake Up And Do It AGain And Again OK?


----------



## JUICED9TRAY (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 3 2005, 10:43 AM
> *Indeed I posted the wrong link...here's the correct one:Urban Nation video page
> 
> If such a RC car as you describe exsist don't you think anyone would talk abvout that one? There's no such RC lowrider on te market and don't ask me why. I made one with those features using the Radio Shack RC lowrider
> ...


would it 3 wheel and everything? if so i will buy 2


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUICED9TRAY_@Jun 3 2005, 01:42 PM
> *would it 3 wheel and everything? if so i will buy 2
> [snapback]3220037[/snapback]​*


you gotta buy the radioshack r/c as well. they three wheel as standard.


----------



## BIGGIN (Nov 30, 2004)

nothin to do wit tha topic but i bought a GMC Yukon from walmart da $20 one, shaved it, opened up the windows, took spinners off, dropped it to 1mm from da ground, no hydros just lo lo....kind of sucks tho, cant *really* drive her...

soon red led to light up amp rack, and paint....


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 3 2005, 10:14 AM
> *I got my paypal account ready J, when you say go, I'll press send!!!
> [snapback]3219321[/snapback]​*




hey jeroen yo know i'm down to buy one!


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol Yup YUp


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I can make a Hopperkit for those cars with a newly formed front end, armsetup, battery compartment and RC controled switching between hopping and dancing for around $60. When enough people are interested I can start working putting the kit together. 
[snapback]3218971[/snapback]​[/quote]


hold on,,,let me get this right

this is for the radio shack car right? Will it fit the 64 as well?

explain in detail,,,im interested


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Radio SHack Dont Sell Those Anymore :tears:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@Jun 4 2005, 09:06 PM
> *Radio SHack Dont Sell Those Anymore  :tears:
> [snapback]3223829[/snapback]​*


luckly i got two


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

jevries :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

> luckly i got two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic Valley (Feb 22, 2005)

did you ever find that homie hopper rc? i wen to walmart during lunch and found about 5 of them, both the pink and beige one for $25


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Nope


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sorry it took so long for me to get back I got disconnected from the internet thats why...

Here's the deal:

Ofcourse you would need a Radio Shack RC lowrider car either the '64 or '67 it will not work for the '58 but the Elco will also do I guess I don't have one so I couldn't tell.
What I will include in the kit is a vacuformed frontend what I call "the bucket" you need some modeling skills to attach that one to the exsisting chassis some extra parts to alter the front suspension including the arm setup. You need to attach the steer servo yourself using hot glue. A superhopper motor with special string attacher so lines will not snap as easy and are easy to replace (it's in experimental stadium, have to check it first). and ofcourse the "the blackbox" with electronics to enable you to switch from dance (3wheel) to hopmode all with a click on the remotes button so NO small switch under the chassis you have to switch manually....you need some soldering skills.
Note: the kit does not include a setup to make the rear sit higher! The problem with getting the rear sit higher is that the servo can't handle the weight of the 2 batteries...it has no problems in the standard situation tho so no worries there.

I will let you guys know when I have fixed a kit together but first I want to test it to make sure I don't sell you guys crap. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

How Much J?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magic Valley_@Jun 7 2005, 06:39 PM
> *did you ever find that homie hopper rc?  i wen to walmart during lunch and found about 5 of them, both the pink and beige one for $25
> [snapback]3239129[/snapback]​*


hey lil nme, magic valley=noe from texas


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

I Know Before Anyone Told Me Wouldnt Have Notice From Your Old Avatar Lol jk


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 8 2005, 09:50 AM
> *Sorry it took so long for me to get back I got disconnected from the internet thats why...
> 
> Here's the deal:
> ...



will it be able to just lock into raised and lower possitions as well as hop?,,,,or just hop and mostlike sit dropped when not hopping?

i am very interested!!,,let me know when the kit and prices are worked out


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

For the car to be locked you would have to add either a servo, like I did, or use a high torque hoppermotor that has enough torque to keep the front locked. But in short a servo would be your best option.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

good work J !!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx guys! When I finished the house over here I will start on making the parts and finally the kit. Later on this month I will come out with some new creations so watch out for that!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 10 2005, 11:49 AM
> *Thanx guys! When I finished the house over here I will start on making the parts and finally the kit. Later on this month I will come out with some new creations so watch out for that!!
> [snapback]3254043[/snapback]​*


i wonder what he could be coming up with?   
by the way, package is on it's way :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx man!


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Jevries you think a company will might put your kit on the market?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@Jun 15 2005, 11:02 AM
> *Jevries you think a company will might put your kit on the market?
> [snapback]3276741[/snapback]​*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Mmm, I don't think so it's pretty much an aftermarket kit not many companies would be interested in such an idea.  Depending on what I have to do the upcoming time I'm thinking off modding out RC cars like the ne Jada Toys 1/10 Chrysler C300...love that car.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Never Seen A 300 On Blades Proablly look tight


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

J You Ever Gonna Make A Part2 For Hotwheel Hoppers?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

If I could buy time I would be the first in line.... :biggrin: At this moment I have to set my priorities so I don't think an episode 2 will be there soon, sorry.


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

naw thats ok by chance you know where to get the new lrb


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 2 2005, 04:12 PM~3214735
> *Performance wise...check this link with the video presentation:
> Urban Nation videoclip
> 
> ...


hell ya .do it truccha back all the way up


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

I got my homie hopper at ebay for 10 dollars


----------

